# Suki’s 2022 Waiting Thread - BABIES ARE HERE!



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven’t been on here much recently. I’ve just been very, very busy.

I guess I’ll start by taking a minute to get everyone kind up to speed since I’ve been so absent on the forum. The herd is doing well. I’ve sold Mika (Suki’s twin sister) and her daughter Yasashi to excellent dairy homes, and I sold Suki’s son Sokka to a very lovely pet home, where he is getting a lot of love and doing very well (I get very nice updates with photos). Murphy is for sale because I’ve retained Katara and Yoshi, and my plan is to buy a VERY good quality buck or buckling next year to breed my whole herd to, and attempt to resist retaining kids for a couple of years. 🤣

So the herd now consists of lovely but noisy Suki, her adorable daughter Katara, Mika’s daughter Yoshi, and Hasi the Bossy, who is a big jerk but also a very good milker lol. I plan to buy a nice doeling from Kessel Run this spring, and then get that nice buck next year to breed to all four does. If I have a friendly wether somewhere in there that I can’t find a good home for, I’ll probably retain a wether to be housed with the future buck.

So! That’s the general situation. Now on to waiting room things!

The lovely Suki got bred earlier than planned last year because Mr. Murphy broke out of his stall on the 3rd of September and Suki was in the yard in full raging heat lol. So! We’re having winter babies this year. Boy, these goats really keep us on our toes, don’t they? The good news is I still know exactly when she’s due - 145 days will be January 26th, so we’re two weeks out.

I also bred Hasi to Murphy. She’s due mid-March (about the time I WANTED Suki to kid lol). Since they’re so far apart I think I’m gonna do separate threads for them.

I honestly wasn’t convinced Suki was bred until a few days ago. I hadn’t seen any signs of heat since that fateful day, but we’ve had very strange weather this fall/winter; and the big thing is, well - she’s just not very big for being so close to her due date! But a few days ago, I definitely felt a kid wiggling in there. And now she’s starting a tiny little udder. So! I’m thinking she’s got a single. What do you guys think?

Here’s Suki’s cute face:









Here’s her belly:









And here’s her tiny little udder:









Her tail is ALWAYS crooked like this. I’ve tried Replamin, she gets free access to loose minerals with selenium... her coat is fairly shiny (for a winter coat) and she seems healthy otherwise, but that tail just never straightens out. Any advice there would be welcome!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Good to see you on the forum again! I think it sounds like you have some great plans for the future (except for that resisting the urge to retain any kids for a few years... yeah that's not going to happen😅🤪😉). Suki looks great and I agree that she looks only big enough to have a single. Sounds like you have a lot of exciting things happening in your herd! I can't wait to see the new additions!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting!! All of a sudden, kidding time is so soon!
Suki is a beauty 💕 

I have done Herbamins in kelp offered free choice, and it took a while, but over time gave good results.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay Suki babies 😁 
I can’t wait!
Glad to see you back!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> How exciting!! All of a sudden, kidding time is so soon!
> Suki is a beauty 💕
> 
> I have done Herbamins in kelp offered free choice, and it took a while, but over time gave good results.


I’ll look into the Herbamins, thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Good luck with her! She is pretty small to I say a single. Or two adorable, tiny twins!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww she’s so cute! Looking forward to seeing her kid(s)!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

She's beautiful! 😍 I think she'll have a single buckling. That way, you won't be temped to retain him...or will you? 😋😂 Can't wait to see what she has! Hope all will go well! 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Glad to see you back! And just in time for kidding! Yay!! Cant wait to see what Suki shows us this year. 💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here’s a new picture of Suki for you! I tried to get an udder picture too but the lighting I had wasn’t working with her black fluff - it just all looked like black shadows and you couldn’t really tell anything. Oh well - it doesn’t seem any bigger to me anyway. Dang girl... did I somehow get the date wrong? Only eight days to go to day 145 and there’s really nothing much going on. I’ve been trying to think if I ever put her back with Murphy after their unauthorized date on September 3rd. I sure don’t think I did, but gosh, I have just the worse memory.

I guess time will tell lol. Anyway, here’s Suki’s tummy today:










At least she looks pregnant now, barely. Hahaha. I’m convinced it’s a single doeling. I wonder if she’ll be as cute as Katara? My daughter is hoping for a buckling because Sokka (her buckling last year) was her favorite kid. I keep telling her we probably wouldn’t be keeping a boy, but she just ignores me and wants one anyway. Lol

Suki’s kids are getting Avatar: The Last Airbender names, so feel free to offer suggestions if you’re familiar with it!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awww yay!! I bet she has a single doeling for you!! Dang Murphy. I bet it's hereditary. His half brother I had did the same thing last year LOL. Jumped the fence, bred all my girls, messed up all my plans haha! Hoping Peachy is hiding a beautiful girl in her belly for you!!

One thought you might want to consider...it takes the same to feed a wether as it does a second unrelated buck. Then should you retain, you have the option of 2 bucks to use 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

That’s a very good point! I was thinking about that too. It’ll probably end up coming down to whether or not I end up with a sweet, lovable wether I can’t find a good home for. Lol. I’m so glad I found such a great home for Sokka, but I have to say, I really miss that little guy. I got pretty attached to him - he was just the sweetest and made going out to visit the goats three times as enjoyable.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

And me too! Come on Peach, please have a girl for me!! But please also have what everyone else wants lol


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I had another go at an udder photo today. The lighting was much better for it.









Really nothing much happening with that little udder, lol.

But I did get to feel a baby moving today, so that’s fun!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Aww so cute! I got one of Mocha's baby udder too! I need to post it. I love watching them! 

Feeling the babies is one of the best parts!!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

You guys. She’s supposed to be due in three days - and I’m even more suspicious now that I’ve got that wrong, because her udder is still so tiny! I really have to start a proper record book or something. If I ever suspected she was in heat again and put her back with Murphy, I have no recollection of it whatsoever. But how else would my date be wrong? Ugh!

Here’s the lovely lady:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Did her udder ever go flat or has it looked like that the entire time since she last was in milk?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I’m pretty sure it looked a little smaller/flatter than this before, although I don’t clip my goats and with the fluff it’s kind of hard to tell. It feels a bit fuller than it did a week ago, though there’s not a huge difference.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

But you felt a kid moving at one point. Maybe you did put her in with Murphy .


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh, she’s definitely bred! I absolutely felt a kid wiggling. I’m just wondering if it’s possible she was bred later than I was thinking. The unauthorized date was on September 3rd, which puts her due date this Wednesday. She just doesn’t look that close to me. I’ve been trying to remember if I ever put her back with him after that date in September. I think I’d have made a note if I did... I know how forgetful I am lol


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I just double checked my calendar. I put Suki’s sister Mika with Murphy on two different days - I only have Suki down for September 3rd. So I guess she is due on Wednesday. Unless something crazy was going on and I put her with him and didn’t mark the calendar.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

It's very highly possible she has a single then and will fill more when she is ready to kid, which with a FF could be closer to the weekend for her. If it feels fuller than the previous week then it would seem yes she is. 

You don't remember her maybe her coming back in after 5-7 days? Or what 21 days later would have been and if anything jumps at you? If she doesn't kid by the weekend, it's possible you might have forgotten to write a date. I know I have done that, things get busy and then ooops. But I would think sh has a single.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Her belly def looked like it was growing through the progression of your pictures.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Yes, her belly has grown a lot in the last couple of weeks! This is actually her second freshening - this is Katara and Sokka’s momma. So I kinda thought there would be more udder fill earlier on this time. But who knows? I suppose they’re all different. I moved Suki and the doelings into the goat yard yesterday and moved Murphy and Hasi out to the pasture, so things are pretty ready now for whenever kidding does happen. Just need to lay down fresh straw. Ooh! So exciting.

She’s pretty big for a mini, so maybe she’s gonna cook her kid/s closer to 150 days. Last year I just had her and her sister in with Murphy for a couple of months in the fall, so I didn’t know exactly when they bred and couldn’t calculate how long they cooked the kids.

Man. I really wanted to be more precise this year but I’m just back to this state of total uncertainty. Lol. Oh well. I’ll just keep an eye on her and be ready for anything I guess.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ahh I missed that it was 2F. Well, Calla had ginormous singles for her 2f and 3f. Her udder looked mostly the same until a day or so before kidding I think. I'll have to go back and look at my kidding threads. But I do remember questioning myself even though she was confirmed by blood to be pregnant, I remember expecting her udder to fill more earlier on.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

That gives me hope! Maybe I didn’t mess anything up and she’ll kid in a few days lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yea thinking back more, all the ones I've had with singles got a little bit of an udder initially but then didn't really fill until a day or so before kidding.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh yea, here you go, last year...Calla's due date post #102 if it doesn't go there. That's exactly what it looks like right now with 32 days to go. Last year I think she went day 153 or 154. But she had a single, and there you go, hardly any udder on her due date.









KRDG Kidding thread late 2020-2021


Wow, they are so big already! I didn't get around to weighing them, maybe I'll try in a bit but he was big. I had to help pull a bit when she was pushing. I knew when I had to do that it was a dang buck LOL. I saw his hooves and thought...ooooh that's a big'un haha. I was cleaning his throat a...




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I never would have guessed that the number of kids would affect how early udders fill up, but it kinda makes sense, since it also affects how much milk they produce - wow! Thanks for sharing, Jubillee. That’s so interesting!

Suki is complaining loudly about the rain today. Lol. Plus I was pretty late putting out their hay - I’ve been sick and have been sleeping a ton so they’re not too happy about that hahaha. My husband has been feeding them for me but now he is sick, and I’m mostly better, so it’s back on me. Poor goats don’t know what’s going on with their breakfast schedule.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

So! Today was miss Suki’s supposed due date, but there’s not much change in her. Her udder does feel a little fuller, though it doesn’t look much different and it might just be in my head, lol.

I do want to take a second to brag on my family though! I had to work all day today, and when I got home, I learned that my husband and daughters had spent most of the day changing the bedding in the goat barn and repairing the wall and the door. 😍

I’d share pics, but it was dark already when I got home. But wasn’t that so awesome of them?!

Suki’s gonna have such a nice place to have her kid/kids now!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a nice surprise to come home to!
I hope Sukhi will let you know soon, what’s going on.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That is a nice surprise! Suki will never kid now that she knows they got it all nice and set up for her. 😋


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awww how sweet!! Hope she goes soon for you!!!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

She is beautiful Love her coloring. Is she a mini Nubian?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Amber89 said:


> She is beautiful Love her coloring. Is she a mini Nubian?


Thank you so much!! Yes, she is - she’s sixth gen, so that’s kinda cool. I still need to get her registration done, but I think she’ll qualify for purebred status, because her sister did and they are almost identical. So that’s kinda neat, I guess!

I love her coloring too! If I remember right it’s called Red Cheek Mahogany. I’m told it’s fairly rare - I’m hardly an expert on color genetics but I THINK maybe that’s because you need black to make it, and black is the rarest goat color, right? My first ever buck was jet black, and he was her daddy. He was so handsome!! If I remember I’ll dig up a nice photo of him and post it here.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

@Amber89 Do you have Mini Nubians too??


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> I love her coloring too! If I remember right it’s called Red Cheek Mahogany. I’m told it’s fairly rare - I’m hardly an expert on color genetics but I THINK maybe that’s because you need black to make it, and black is the rarest goat color, right? My first ever buck was jet black, and he was her daddy. He was so handsome!! If I remember I’ll dig up a nice photo of him and post it here.


I was just looking for an opportunity to ask what her coloration is called! So if her father was all black, what was her dam's color?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How Thoughtful of your family! Im sure Suki enjoyed all their company today. And you know she feels really Special now!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

How nice of your family! I hope she has a smooth delivery when she starts!


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Will be having my first this year. Mom is moonspot Nubian a dad white or cream pygmy.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Amber89 said:


> Will be having my first this year. Mom is moonspot Nubian a dad white or cream pygmy.


That will make a Kinder, won’t it? Crossing Nubian with Pygmy? I forget exactly how Kinders work lol. 

@MellonFriend
@Rancho Draco


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I was just looking for an opportunity to ask what her coloration is called! So if her father was all black, what was her dam's color?


She was some variety of brown, but I don’t know what sort of brown. I’ll try and get a picture of her on here too - maybe someone with more color knowledge can help us figure out what she was!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> That will make a Kinder, won’t it? Crossing Nubian with Pygmy? I forget exactly how Kinders work lol.
> 
> @MellonFriend
> @Rancho Draco


Technically not a Kinder unless registered with the breeders association but that is the basis for a Kinder. 😊


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ok well I need to research. What makes a mini Nubian?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Amber89 said:


> Ok well I need to research. What makes a mini Nubian?


Any mini breed is created by crossing a Nigerian with the full size breed.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

How is Suki today? Any progress?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Her udder feels a little fuller today. It fills my whole hand and doesn’t seem as squishy. I’m trying to learn the ligament thing - checked bossy Hasi’s ligaments first to get an idea of the normal feel, as she isn’t due until March, and then I felt Suki’s. They are hard and firm! If I did it right. lol 

Here is a new fluffy udder picture:









And here is her nice clean stall:


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I’ve been thinking - if I did somehow get the breeding date wrong, and she’s due later, maybe she’ll have more than one!!

Speaking of babies, I felt a good kick today. 😍
So excited to meet him/her/them!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Hmmm...well...if it's fuller, she is bred...just a matter of when LOL?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> Hmmm...well...if it's fuller, she is bred...just a matter of when LOL?


Yep! And I keep feeling baby kicks, so there's that too, haha.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here's a nice photo of Kombucha, Suki's sire (and my first ever buck)!









*_*


And here is May/Mei, Suki's dam and my first ever doe!









*_*


I forgot that Kombucha had those brown markings on his ears - that's interesting! The rest of him is solid black, except for a couple of teeny white spots. May... was some kind of brown with tan face markings and some white here and there. If anyone knows what this color is called, I'd be very interested to learn!! I might try to dig up her registration info and see what it says for her description.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

May, er... wasn't very photogenic. Lol. Here's a fun pic I just had to add!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, I went digging and actually found a photo of her registration certificate. But it wasn't very helpful. Just says "brown w/ blk points." Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love Kombucha! And his name!  That’s so clever! And I also love May’s color!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I really liked his name too! Since it's Japanese, we gave his and May's daughters Japanese names - Suki and Mikasa. And we've kind of stuck with that theme now going down the line - Mika's doeling that we've kept is named Yoshi ('cause she used to put everything in her mouth lol), and Suki's kids... well, since Suki is also the name of a character in The Last Airbender, Suki's kids are all gonna have Last Airbender names. So we've started deviating a little from the Japanese in her line, but still - naming is so fun!

Here's a picture I found of Suki's udder right before kidding last year (last year was her first time) and another picture of her udder when it was more developed:

















__

I was hoping this year it would hold a little bit more, haha. If she has a single though, I suppose it might not really get any bigger. But I didn't choose May and Kombucha for their milk lines, as I knew very little about goats when I picked them out, so... I'm just happy she has decent conformation, and her milk tastes amazing, even if there's not a ton of it! Plus I think she's just so stinking cute!

Just for fun, here's a photo I found of Murphy when he was a baby!! What a face!! His ears are pretty nice for a 50/50 Mini Nubian, right?? And he's so friendly and funny. I love him!








_

Here's a more recent pic of Murphy:








_

Isn't it crazy how their coloring can change? Especially on the face!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! Murphy is a handsome boy!  And yes! It’s so interesting when they lose their baby fur and change colors! Or when they change colors from summer to winter!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

SO I was thinking, now that you can feel fullness, I'm beginning to bet she was bred at a different time. So she recently started getting wider on the sides as we could see in the pics, udder starting to plump, that would put her about 3.5ish - 4 months if we were having to guess. That also correlated with feeling movement. You generally don't really feel it before about 3.5 months at the earliest. When are the others due that you bred?

Of course, she still could be due soon, but it seems more likely it's later. Which hopefully means more than a single too!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hasi is due mid-March, and I sold my other adult doe, Mika, so that's it for mine this year! Just Suki and Hasi. Suki was definitely in heat on the day Murphy broke out, so if it was a normal 21 dayish heat cycle (that's normal, right?), then perhaps she is due around February 16th? I'll keep her in the goat yard just in case, as it's quite large and there's nothing much to eat in the pasture right now anyway. She has her daughter from last year in there with her to keep her company, and her sister's daughter, whom she couldn't care less about, but I figure Suki will be nicer to her than Hasi will. 

Dang it, I sure wish I'd been better about marking my calendar. It would be nice to have more information to go off of.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Feb 16th I think would be abotu right for her development if it wasn't this due date. My girls start the 22nd and are about right where she is.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

That would be perfect - Peach's doeling (that she's definitely having, just for me) will be the same age as Suki's kid/s and they can play together when I bring her home!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@CountyLineAcres ..could you tell her what Sukis color pattern is? I know you study this!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> That would be perfect - Peach's doeling (that she's definitely having, just for me) will be the same age as Suki's kid/s and they can play together when I bring her home!


That would be so perfect!! Peach usually goes about 3 days early, so more like the 19th-ish. Ahhhh it needs to hurry up! LOL.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> @CountyLineAcres ..could you tell her what Sukis color pattern is? I know you study this!


A Mini Nubian color genetics Facebook group told me that Suki is Red Cheek Mahogany. But we are wondering what her dam May's color genes were. She's the brownish one. Maybe if nobody here knows I'll post her photo up on that Facebook page and see what they say over there. If I do I'll update you all so you can learn with me!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh they will tell you quick haha. I start to learn stuff there and then I'd forget if I wasn't actively studying it. It fascinates me but my mental load won't let me retain it all.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Feira426 said:


> A Mini Nubian color genetics Facebook group told me that Suki is Red Cheek Mahogany. But we are wondering what her dam May's color genes were. She's the brownish one. Maybe if nobody here knows I'll post her photo up on that Facebook page and see what they say over there. If I do I'll update you all so you can learn with me!


Yes, Suki is definitely red cheek!

Therefore, in order for Suki to be red cheek, May is either carrying red cheek as well (and therefore is a combination pattern) or simply carrying black. She looks like a buckskin/red cheek or sundgau/red cheek combo at first glance.

Just to be certain, do you happen to have any full body or younger pictures of May? Or even pictures of her parents?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ooh! Interesting! I will see if I have anything better - I don’t have any young pics, as I got her as a... three year old, I think? And I don’t have pics of her parents either. 😕 But I can at least look for a full body shot - I’m sure I have at least one or two somewhere!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I found a full body picture of May. On closer inspection, I think Kombucha's cheeks are slightly red as well as his ears - could the red cheek have come entirely from him?

Here's the pic I found:








_

Here's a better pic of her face also:


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Everyone! Suki’s udder is easily 2-3 times as full this morning. Agh! This goat. Every time I think I know what’s going on, she turns everything on it’s head lol

Here’s a pic I took just now:








-

And for comparison, here’s the last one I took (from last Thursday):









So I have a question. What are these five day heats I keep seeing people mention? After Murphy’s escape, and the great unauthorized date, Suki was absolutely dripping goo for four or five days. I’d not really seen that before. Usually she’s good and gooey for maybe one day when she’s in heat.

What I’m wondering is, could she have “settled” several days after breeding? That would extend the possible kidding window a bit, and if that’s the case I just need to be ready for anything lol

But who am I kidding? Goat keepers just need to be ready for anything 24/7 anyway hahaha. And of course I’m checking her regularly, doing my best to feel for those ligaments and checking her udder every morning, and watching her for any signs.

I just wish I knew what was going on! Lol

I should’ve taken a photo of her belly for you guys. She’s gotten a fair bit wider too! I’ll try and get one in a little bit.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Got some lovely pics for you all!



















Just look at that wide belly!!

Bonus pics of little Katara (Suki’s doeling from last year) being a cute little stink bug:


















😆🤣


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Top down pic:








-

Top down from a few weeks ago, for a fun comparison:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks good. 👍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm not sure about the five day heat thing, hopefully someone can help you (us) understand that.

That udder is looking fuller to me, but I don't think it looks quite like a "go time" udder. She is so beautiful. I can't wait to see her kids this year!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Feira426 said:


> I found a full body picture of May. On closer inspection, I think Kombucha's cheeks are slightly red as well as his ears - could the red cheek have come entirely from him?
> 
> Here's the pic I found:
> View attachment 221317
> ...


Ooooooo! I love the ears! I’ve never seen an ear like that!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

My Nubian seems to have quite a bit of goo for about 3-4 days while in heat. (One reason I’m always thinking and wanting her to be pregnant but then have to remind myself she’s not bred and is too old to breed.)


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm not sure about the five day heat thing, hopefully someone can help you (us) understand that.
> 
> That udder is looking fuller to me, but I don't think it looks quite like a "go time" udder. She is so beautiful. I can't wait to see her kids this year!


I don’t think she’s go time full either, but last year her udder had a sudden size increase I think 1-2 days before kidding. Of course, she was a first timer last time, so... who knows? Lol. I’ll be watching her closely through this winter storm for sure though, just in case.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey Katara's color pattern is alot like my Qheart! Shes adorable!🥰


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey Katara's color pattern is alot like my Qheart! Shes adorable!🥰


Aw! Do you have a picture??


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

5 day heats (or 7 days) is where they come back into heat again. Peach has done that to me a couple of times. It's like they ramp up for heat, the eggs don't drop so they settle down and then ramp back up again in 5-7 days. Usually though they'll be showing heat signs. IDK how long it survives in the doe for her to get pregnant later.

She's looking bigger! She might just be doing normal filling, mine do that about 2 weeks out from kidding then a big fill the day before. Which, we are 2.5-3 weeks out now so I'm expecting to see some more filling happening soon.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Now shes prego here


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Progress!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Guys!! So after I saw the goo (I came out to check on her and to give everyone some banana, and that’s when I saw it) I decided to sit and watch her for a while. She was still mostly acting normal but her lady parts were REALLY puffy and stuck out quite a lot when she peed, and I just had a feeling it might be time. So I sat and watched her a bit. And even though she was mostly acting normal, she was doing some of that vacant staring here and there too. So that made me pretty suspicious.

I tried to feel for her logs but I can’t quite figure out the whole ligament thing - I felt something that I thought was ligaments at first, but I checked Katara for a comparison and Suki doesn’t feel anything like Katara feels - I can almost touch my thumb to my finger under Suki’s tailbone. So... not sure there. I guess I still have some learning to do on that front.

And then I thought I saw a contraction. Maybe. I wasn’t sure, as it was pretty subtle.

I went in to change into warmer clothes, re-clip my nails, and to tell my family that things _might_ be starting.

Came back out and sat with her a while longer and saw what was DEFINITELY a contraction.

Hurried back to the house to alert my family and had a quick brainstorm session about where in the house might be suitable for a mama and kid/kids to stay during the winter storm. It’s now supposed to hit 10* F Saturday night. And we almost always lose power in storms like this, so a heat lamp in the stall wasn’t gonna cut it.

Poor goats. It was 72* yesterday. They don’t have very good winter coats because we keep having warm weather in between the cold bits.

Anyway. Decided on a emptying the hall bathroom. Gave husband and kids some last minute instructions.

And now I’m out watching her and trying to make her feel comfy and safe. Timed a couple of contractions - 7 minutes apart. I’m a bit baffled on the timing but I can try to work that out later after kid/kids are safely here.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Bloody doe code...come on Suki! Let me know if you need anything


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Praying for a quick and easy delivery. And you’ll definitely have to post pics of Suki and her babies in the house!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my word I was SO WRONG!! 😱 She must have heard me say that and thought, I've got them right where I want them! Good luck getting her set up in your bathroom. Might be kind of fun having a doe give birth in the house.😏 Good luck with the whole process!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Ugg…. why do hey have to kid at the worst times! Praying all goes well!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

So far so good. She’s being all cuddly and just standing around having contractions.

Goofy Goat is amazing and is giving us a couple of meds just in case (thanks again GG!) ‘cause the roads are gonna freeze later, so that spoiled my plans for only buying them if I need them. (I have most of my kit ready and on hand, but there’s a couple of things that you don’t usually need that I mostly end up wasting b/c they come in big bottles and I only have a few goats.)

Anyway, my adrenaline is going nuts. I’m so excited and nervous like always! Suki is ready to clean a baby - she keeps licking me lol

I’ll keep you guys posted as best I can!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my word I was SO WRONG!! 😱 She must have heard me say that and thought, I've got them right where I want them! Good luck getting her set up in your bathroom. Might be kind of fun having a doe give birth in the house.😏 Good luck with the whole process!


You and me both!! I was like, hmm, that udder’s a fair bit bigger than it was, so maybe tomorrow or the next day?

Nope. Lol

I’m sure the storm helped things along. Somehow. I don’t really understand that but it sure seems to be a thing!!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Contractions are about two minutes apart now. Moving right along!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Feira426 said:


> So far so good. She’s being all cuddly and just standing around having contractions.
> 
> Goofy Goat is amazing and is giving us a couple of meds just in case (thanks again GG!) ‘cause the roads are gonna freeze later, so that spoiled my plans for only buying them if I need them. (I have most of my kit ready and on hand, but there’s a couple of things that you don’t usually need that I mostly end up wasting b/c they come in big bottles and I only have a few goats.)
> 
> ...


It’s on it way! I sent a bale of pine shavings too so you have them😉


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! Hoping for a quick and smooth delivery. So is she in the house or are you going to move her after she kids?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Feira426 said:


> You and me both!! I was like, hmm, that udder’s a fair bit bigger than it was, so maybe tomorrow or the next day?
> 
> Nope. Lol
> 
> I’m sure the storm helped things along. Somehow. I don’t really understand that but it sure seems to be a thing!!


It’s the barometric atmosphere change, that’s why babies are always born in hurricanes lol😉


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sending prayers for you & Suki! Lol


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Rancho Draco said:


> Exciting! Hoping for a quick and smooth delivery. So is she in the house or are you going to move her after she kids?


I was gonna let her kid in the stall and then move them, because I didn’t want to stress her out. But it’s starting to get pretty cold!!

Does anyone know if it’s safe to move a laboring doe? If we walk in between contractions could I bring her inside now before she kids?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> It’s the barometric atmosphere change, that’s why babies are always born in hurricanes lol😉


I do remember hearing that - maybe from you lol. But why does the barometric pressure make labor happen lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Feira426 said:


> I do remember hearing that - maybe from you lol. But why does the barometric pressure make labor happen lol


When the barometer drops so do babies...sayings been around since the dark ages....never worried about the science of it...but I’ve seen the truth of it lol.
@fivemoremiles will probably say the same with his sheep too lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If its not very far. Personally I would wait till after the kids were born. Less stress.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow!!! Well I was SO wrong LOL. Come on Suki, let's see those babies!! She sounds super close if contractions are that close, I'd wait to move her.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> If its not very far. Personally I would wait till after the kids were born. Less stress.


Too late, Suki‘s in the house lol...


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

She was willing and able to walk so I already went ahead and moved her lol. I put some nice alfalfa in the bathroom to hopefully reduce the stress of being in a new spot a little.










Hope I don’t regret it but I was freezing out there!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck, Suki!!
Hope all goes well.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This would be day 153 so she must have been bred on that date!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well @GoofyGoat ...if you are there, Im thrilled!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> This would be day 153 so she must have been bred on that date!


I guess I didn’t mess up my calendar after all! But 153 is pretty long for a mini breed, isn’t it? Maybe she didn’t settle for a few days, or maybe because she’s kind of big for a mini, she’ll tend towards longer gestations? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well @GoofyGoat ...if you are there, Im thrilled!


GG’s not here but we live near each other and she offered to share some supplies I might not be able to get b/c of our storm! ☺❤


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, we kind of stalled for a bit. I think it was a combination of the stress of being brought into a new place, plus then I brought in alfalfa and she was SO excited about that.

But now she’s stopped eating and started contracting a little again.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

OMG! I busted out laughing when I saw Suki in the house! 🤣🤣🤣 The fact that you spread shavings all over the floor of your bathroom shows just how much you love her. 🤣 I’m trying to figure out how you’re going to clean up afterwards.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> I guess I didn’t mess up my calendar after all! But 153 is pretty long for a mini breed, isn’t it? Maybe she didn’t settle for a few days, or maybe because she’s kind of big for a mini, she’ll tend towards longer gestations? 🤷‍♀️


Not really. Calla kids like 154. I've known lots of minis to kid 150+. I have found dates aren't dependent upon breed size.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well @GoofyGoat ...if you are there, Im thrilled!


No I’m on phone stand by lol we just live kinda close together


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

KY Goat Girl said:


> OMG! I busted out laughing when I saw Suki in the house! 🤣🤣🤣 The fact that you spread shavings all over the floor of your bathroom shows just how much you love her. 🤣 I’m trying to figure out how you’re going to clean up afterwards.


Shop vac 😁🤪


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Jubillee said:


> Not really. Calla kids like 154. I've known lots of minis to kid 150+. I have found dates aren't dependent upon breed size.


I didn’t know that! I saw “standard breeds 150 days and mini breeds 145 days” and thought that was pretty universal lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Well, maybe a shop vac plus scrubbing to get anything that sticks.  My parents wouldn’t let an adult goat in the house, and they wouldn’t even THINK of letting one fixing to give birth into the house. 🤣 Our new house is very nice so even if I bring a baby goat in I have to be careful not to let it have any accidents.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Gee, Suki sure has you trained.....she knew all she had to do was wait for the coldest day to go into labor so you'd move her into the ultimate, complete luxury birthing suit. Don't let Suki tell my girls where she got to kid...they'd hate me for life! 🤣

Can't wait to see Suki's kid(s)!! Hope all goes well! 💕


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I seem to have broken labor. 😖😆

There’s a little contraction every here and there but mostly it’s just confused looks (“where am I Mom?”) and poop every three minutes hahaha.

Dang. But it’ll ramp up again eventually right? I sure didn’t want to spend another two hours out there in the barn. Temps are dropping fast, plus it’s raining and windy! Yuck. What a day to have a baby. 😆🤣


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Relax, she’ll settle down and get to business when she’s good and ready lol😉🤪


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

GG was right - a few minutes ago she started pawing and made a nice place to lay down. Having slightly pushy contractions now!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Whoo-hoo!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! 🐐🐐🤗😁


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I have been refreshing this thread haha


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Get that Camera READY!😉😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Anything REALLY exciting you need to tell us yet?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Naw, she’s busy...


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oooooooo!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Probably busy loving on new babies!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I think I refresh this thread like every 30 seconds.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Same! I need to go take a shower so I stop staring at my phone lol


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Me too!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> Same! I need to go take a shower so I stop staring at my phone lol


I was literally just thinking the same thing! (For myself of course)


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aaaaaahhhhhhh! The SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME! @GoofyGoat, do you know something we don’t?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Naw, she’s busy...


Maybe that means she’s in labor?!?!?! She’s pulling a Lil Boogie on us! 🤣I hope all is well! She looks so cozy in your bathroom


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I know something you don’t know 😛 just teasing lol


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Sorry, sorry!!! I’m back!

Here’s what you’ve all been waiting for:


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Omg so cute


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yay!! Look at her go!! Congrats!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Boys? Girls? One of each? Is Suki hiding anymore in there? I can’t get over the fact that they were born IN THE HOUSE! 🤩 Too cute!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

😍They are darling! And just too funny that they were born in the bathroom.😂


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re so precious! Congratulations! They’ve got such a great goat momma, giving up her bathroom for them!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I just had to send the pics of Suki and her babies in the bathroom to my older sister. She has had lots of crazy experiences with goats but not one like that. Hope that’s ok with you @Feira426.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well, they were born near a Throne! 😉Sooo lots of movies about thrones to name them !🤣😂🤴👸🧝‍♂️🧝‍♀️🧜‍♂️🧜‍♀️hmmmmm???


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I just had to send the pics of Suki and her babies in the bathroom to my older sister. She has had lots of crazy experiences with goats but not one like that. Hope that’s ok with you @Feira426.


That’s totally fine!!! Gosh, I’m glad we ended up in here - it’s sleeting outside now! 😳

Nobody tell my landlord, okay? 😆🤣

JK. My landlord is my dad, and I think given the weather circumstances he’d understand.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

They are both up and nursing already!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Two boys! Man, I can hardly believe she had two bucks in there. She was so small until a few days ago!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Feira426 said:


> That’s totally fine!!! Gosh, I’m glad we ended up in here - it’s sleeting outside now!
> 
> Nobody tell my landlord, okay? 🤣
> 
> JK. My landlord is my dad, and I think given the weather circumstances he’d understand.


Haha! I was like OMG! Her landlord! Oh No! And then I kept reading. 🤪


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Also, just realized I never guessed how many and what genders for Suki. I guess I’ve been doing that so much in everybody else’s threads I didn’t realize I forgot this one. I’ve guessed so many that I keep having to go back and see how many I guessed on everybody’s kidding threads because I can’t keep them all straight. 🤣


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Strong little guys! I hope you wanted boys!

I don't think I could get away with bringing a goat in the house. In the garage, yeah, but not in the house. Especially not if she was kidding.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I figure the bathroom is easiest to clean. 😆

I’m fully expecting power outages in this storm so that’s why they’re inside.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Better pics!



















We are thinking of breaking the Last Airbender naming rule and calling one Phil after the groundhog, as it’s Groundhog’s Day. 🤣


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are SO beautiful! What a story! I can't believe they were born in your bathroom! That'll be one your kids will be telling their kids about.😆


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

My sister said the babies sure are cute! She enjoyed the story of them being born in your bathroom.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

If you don’t be careful Suki is gonna think she has to come into your bathroom for every kidding from now on! 
We had a cat who for her first time having kittens, had one just outside on the porch and then didn’t know what to do with it. I knew it was hers so we put her in the mud room with the kitten in a box and then she had another one. She lived in there with her kittens until they’re eyes were open and they were moving around good. 
Fast forward to her next litter. I knew she was really close so I had been watching her. One day I noticed she had literally been sitting looking in the mud room door ALL DAY LONG. So I finally gave in and went to find a liter box, water and food bowls, and a box with a towel. Then I let her in. Checked on her 2 hours later and she had 2 kittens.  Checked 20 minutes later and she had 2 more. 
My dad wasn’t the happiest person in the world because the first time the cat had been in the mud room it had stunk really bad and we had just really got the smell out when she had another litter….. so yeah.  
Anyway. She was pregnant with her third litter and I could tell she probably only had a week or so left and one morning I went out to feed the cats and she was missing. The next day our handyman found her dead in the pasture we could tell something had gotten ahold of her.  I think it was an orphan coyote pup because we had one hanging around our front pasture close to where we found Princess. Anyway, I was really sad because I was wanting to know if she was gonna think she had to come into the mud room again to have kittens. Plus she was an amazing mom. ☹


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Sorry @Feira426. Didn’t mean to take over you thread.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh you’re okay! That was funny that she wanted to have her second litter in the mud room again. 😆🤣

So sad that she died though - I’m so sorry. 😢


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m not a big cat person but I do miss Princess. We kept one of her kittens from the second litter named Prissy but she ended up getting eaten too. That’s just how it is living in a farm though. I’ve known it and faced it since I was 3. It hurts more with some animals than it does with others.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

That’s so true. I’ve lost some chickens and it didn’t really hurt, but I’ve lost others that I really really liked and it was rough!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Whenever we lose chickens and even when I lost my rabbit after having him for like 7 years I wasn’t very sad about them. But if I lose a cow, goat, or dog………


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good morning! Get any sleep...house goats can make the house sound strange at night ...can’t it lol🤣😂
Hows Suki and her boys?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Look at that, Java making sure at least some of his grandkids get his coloring LOL. They sure are pretty boys!! 

I don't know if I would have gotten any sleep last night. So glad they had a safe and dry place, I'm sure they were much more comfortable!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Whaaaat, she had two _boys _in there?!?! Congratulations!! They are very, very cute!! Glad everything went well. 😍 Wishing you the best of luck when it's time to clean your bathroom.....😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Any more pictures of the Throne family😁🤣😂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!! Suki and her beautiful boys!! 🥰 🥰 🥰 
You did well bringing her in! I am sure you would have fretted about them being cold in the barn.
This way everyone was warm and comfy!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Well I stayed up with them until 2 am to make sure everything was good and Suki’s placenta passed (and didn’t get all over the wall on the way down lol). And then someone woke me up at 6 because he fell down and the floor was too slippery to get back up. 😆

And then I slept until like 10:30. 🤣
I was so wiped out from yesterday!

Everyone is great this morning. Suki looks good - I don’t see any tearing or any signs of any kind of problem, and she seems happy and comfy. Both kids have mastered getting up and lying down, but as I mentioned, they have a little trouble with grip on the slippery tile lol

I’ve tried spreading towels all over the floor but Suki keeps moving them and making new bare spots for the babies to slip on. 😖

When she leaves them alone, the towels plus shavings are doing a great job of keeping both the bathroom and the goats relatively clean. I’ve been picking up poops (and birth goo) with a cat litter scoop and staying on top of that as best I can but I’m hoping I won’t really have to address the pee until it’s warm enough for them to go outside and I can just clear out all the bedding and give everything a good scrub. Though I have scooped out a few particularly wet spots. 

They’ve been surprisingly quiet! Suki has adjusted to the new quarters and the little boys are just like Sokka was last year - they eat so much!! So they keep pretty busy just nursing and napping constantly, and she keeps busy feeding them and herself and occasionally lying down for a bit.

I sent my dad/landlord some pictures of the babies and briefly explained why they were in the bathroom (and promised to clean it perfectly once they were outside haha), and all he said was “Cute!” so I think I’m okay there. 😅
I mean, I figured he’d understand, but I was still a little nervous to break the news if I’m being honest.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here are some new pictures for you all! They’re all dry and soft and fluffy now.

@Jubillee, what do you call Java’s coloring? I was so shocked when that second one came out. First because I was pretty convinced there would only be one, so I was surprised there was a second baby at all! But also because I saw right away that his coloring was nothing like any of his siblings! What a surprise!

Here’s the first born:


















This first boy has some roaning on him - he’s our first roan kid!! 
-

And the second:


















-

The first has Suki’s face and ears and the second totally had Murphy’s! It’s so cool and adorable how much they resemble their mama and daddy.

Here’s a couple more photos:


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh they’re so stinking cute!  I’m sure your dad isn’t going to mind, especially when he sees them in person!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Suki looks very happy. She may never want to move out!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Such beautiful little new lives!
And Suki is just cool as a cucumber! 😎 🥒


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww what cuties! I love their color patterns 💞💗💖


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

So for now we are calling them “The Tall One” and “The Panda One.” Lol

Gonna spend a couple of days tossing ideas around before we decide on proper names. ☺

I really wanted to stick with the Last Airbender theme for Suki’s kids but something related to the ice storm could be a possibility, since this kind of weather is such a rarity here. Or maybe something related to Groundhog’s Day, but I think I mentioned that already.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

You could give them royalty names since they were born by a throne like @Moers kiko boars suggested.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Adorable!!! So cute !!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

KY Goat Girl said:


> You could give them royalty names since they were born by a throne like @Moers kiko boars suggested.


That’s a good idea too! So many good options...


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Cou Clair is his color! Those color genes are strong! They are so adorable!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

We have 2 sets of Java kids coming this next round, I fully expect them all to be cou clair and nothing else LOL


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

It’s pretty!! The Cou Clair (“The Panda One”) is a sweetie! Pretty chill about being picked up and moved around, and he let my daughter kiss his forehead. 😍

“The Tall One” is fussy lol. When I was trying to show him where the udder was, every time I tried to move him he resisted so hard! And when we picked him up he really protested hahahaha. “BAAAAAA!”


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Got some cute new pics of “The Tall One” just now for you all!

“Mama, what are you doing?”








-

@Jubillee - I think you mentioned something about a folded ear recently in one of your threads. Is this what you meant? I keep thinking it’ll sort itself out but so far it’s still like this. Do I need to help him with it?








-

What a doll face lol
😍








-

“The Panda One” is taking a nap right now but I’ll try to get a few of him later!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes you need to tape it or it will stay like that. I opened it and laid it flat against the head and taped under the chin. You can tape the other just to hold it in place.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Got it!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, The Panda One isn’t really cooperating for standing up pics lol. He was moving way too much and wanted to be super close to me so I just couldn’t get a good one! So here’s a nice shot of him snuggling with his brother instead. 💕










By the way, I’ve seen some people change the title of their thread once kids are born. How do you do that? I’m not seeing an option to edit the title.

Maybe it’s because I’m on mobile? Or maybe I’m just missing something...


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

If your using the mobile app like I am it’s like this,








Push the three dots circled in red then it will look like this,








Then push “edit”


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ooh, maybe I need to get the app. I’m just on the website. Thanks for the instructions!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I don’t like the website. I’m not able to navigate it as easily. 
You’re welcome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here’s The Tall One with his ear tape!


















-

We’ll see how long it stays lol. We tried something last night with that vet wrap stuff (it went under his chin and around the top of his head) but it didn’t stay at all haha. It was a collar within about three minutes. So far this


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oops. I forgot to finish my sentence lol. "So far this one is staying" is what I was going to say I think.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwwww! Lookin great!🤗😊😁🐐🐐


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you!!

Amazingly, the tape is still on the roan’s ears! That’s six and a half hours so far. Not bad! I have high hopes that I might not have to retape them more than once or twice. Yay!

Also, important update - my human kids and I have landed on names! The Tall One will be called Koh and The Panda One is now Appa! (AH-puh)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

The ear tape is still on!! Yay.

They’re going outside this afternoon for the first time. I’ll try and get some cute pics!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> By the way, I’ve seen some people change the title of their thread once kids are born. How do you do that? I’m not seeing an option to edit the title.


If you go up to the top of the thread and click the three dots next to the page count it will say "edit thread". That's where you can do it. 🙂

Are Suki and the kids still in the house? 😄 Edit: just saw you said they are going outside for the first time today. Will they be going out to stay?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

They LOVE outside. The timing was perfect because they had kind of just got out of the “eat, sleep, eat, sleep, eat, eat, sleep” phase and started trying to hop and climb a little. So they had a blast exploring the yard and practicing their new running and jumping skills in the bigger space.

We ended up live-streaming their first hour outside so I was kinda too busy with that to get any good action pics, but here’s a cute photo of them snuggling in the sunshine now that they’re finally done playing.









Koh’s ear tape is still on after all their playing! I may not have to even do another one. That would be awesome.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

They got up and did some more playing! Here’s some fun pics for you all!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww, little cuties!!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! They love it! What is your channel name? I would love to watch them live sometime


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

It’s HappilyEverExtras on Twitch. 😁


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thought I would do a quick update on Suki and the boys. Everyone is doing really well. Appa is sweet and loves to just stand or lay near us and be petted and scratched. Koh is playful and obnoxious - he loves cheek scratches but tries to eat our hair and climb up our legs every three seconds lol

I’m eager to separate them overnight and see how Suki’s milk production is this year. I’m positive her udder is bigger! But she also seems to have a lot of tissue to her udder - as in it looks like it would hold more than it does, and after milking it never really looks empty and deflated lol

I got a decent picture today while she was eating breakfast:










I also think her foreudder looks better this year but it’s really hard to get a photo that shows it’s shape well, as her black hair really blends with the shadows and makes shapes kind of confusing and hard to see.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So glad to hear everyone is doing well. Suki's udder is NICE! Her rear udder height is fantastic!! Can't wait to see her udder on a 12hr fill!! 🤩


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She’s looking great! 🥰😊


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you both!! Not that I had anything to do with what kind of udder she has haha, but I'll thank you on her behalf since she's not been on the computer today.  

Her mama and daddy were my very first goats. I didn't know what to look for at all - I just chose them because I liked what they looked like hahaha. Her mother's udder was soooooo small when she filled up! Haha. But it was fine, because the milk was delicious and it was a whole learning experience and all that. I _am_ really glad that Suki's udder is bigger than her mom's though haha - I guess dad had some better genes! Lucky me! 

I don't expect any remarkable production, but I'm glad she seems to have decent structure anyway. Murph should add a lot of good udder/milk genetics to the kids, so between him and Suki they'll probably be pretty decent!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Her udder looks great! I am missing some baby pictures though….


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Haha, lemme see what I can do about that! I haven’t been taking many ‘cause they just look so pathetic with their disbudding wounds.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here ya go! Managed to get a couple decent ones this afternoon before my phone decided it was too cold lol

Playing on Pride Rock:








-


Cute Appa:








Appa has such a sweet face! 😍
Pardon the poop. I promise I rake it up, but more just keeps appearing somehow! Any of you guys have that problem? 🤣
-

Inspecting the poop cart:








-

Big sister Katara getting in on the inspection:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like double trouble there.  Cutie pies!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They're getting big! Suki looks great!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I plan on separating them tonight for the first time, so tomorrow I can see how Suki is doing production-wise!

In other news, Suki’s developed some serious dandruff all of a sudden. I just read that this might indicate a cobalt deficiency - anyone know offhand if kidding can cause a sudden cobalt deficiency? It just seems to have come out of nowhere.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Its also a sign of zinc deficiency too


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

My bucks get really bad dander every year around this time. Zinc seems to clear it up.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Can you just give them zinc tablets, like for people?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes you can. Just need to give the right amount.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I do 50mg tablets weekly for three weeks, then every other week for three weeks, then evaluate and see how they are. If it's improving, then stop and see what happens and if there's no improvement keep it up for a few more weeks if still no improvement stop, because you don't want to overdo it. Some people do a tablet a day for a few weeks if it's really bad, but I'm always afraid of overdosing so I take a lessened approach.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww they’re adorable! Thanks for the e pictures!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> I do 50mg tablets weekly for three weeks, then every other week for three weeks, then evaluate and see how they are. If it's improving, then stop and see what happens and if there's no improvement keep it up for a few more weeks if still no improvement stop, because you don't want to overdo it. Some people do a tablet a day for a few weeks if it's really bad, but I'm always afraid of overdosing so I take a lessened approach.


Thank you! I will try that!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Guys! I separated Suki and the kids last night, and this morning I was so shocked and thrilled to see Suki’s udder! Bear in mind her mom, who was my first doe, had a tiny udder and was really low volume producer (like maybe a quart a day lol).

Suki’s udder 12 hours filled:









😱 (my actual astonished face when I saw her this morning)

Holy smokes! I mean, ignoring the fact that her teats are almost inside her legs, haha. She is standing super weird in the photo because it’s really freaking cold and wet here this morning and she was kind of hunched and shivery, plus she hasn’t been on the stand regularly in several months and she was a bit nervous; but even standing normally her teats are pretty close to those legs.

But yeah, if we kind of ignore that, wow!! I had NO idea she would fill so nicely all the way to the top like that, and if I’m not mistaken, that’s a nice round (and high!) upper udder that’s kind of ideal! And I’m positive it is SO much bigger than it was last year.

I milked out a little over a quart. I didn’t quite empty her, as I wanted the boys to get some breakfast, so I just stopped when things seemed to be slowing down significantly. I doubt there was a whole lot left in there, but Koh and Appa both had a good long drink, so maybe it was more than I thought.

Even if there wasn’t any more, I got over a quart, so she’s making more than half a gallon a day - I know that’s low compared to a lot of goats, but considering May’s milking capabilities, I’m absolutely pleased as punch!!!

Just wanted to share my excitement with all of you! 😍


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Her udder seems nice from what I can see. Her teats are farther out than ideal but if she isn't too hard to milk because of it that's not too bad a fault.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you!! I’m so glad to have my online goat friends here to share my excitement with lol

It was a little tricky to milk her, but it’s hard to say how much of that was teat placement and how much was the way she insisted on standing. I guess we will see once she settles into the milking routine again and relaxes a little.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I know! My household can only stand so much goat talk before they start tuning out lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am happy and excited for you!! I understand completely!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I’m gonna have to look for a 12 hr fill picture from last year and get a proper comparison. I’m just mind-boggled right now - this is my first time to see one of my FFs become a 2F (is that how you write that?). I’d seen photos before of udder transformation but I don’t think I really appreciated what I was seeing.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! Her udder is gorgeous! That’s awesome! I wonder how much she’ll give you when you can milk her all the way out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice. 

And cute kids.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow her udder looks awesome! You are right to be very happy with it! I love how her teats don't turn out at all. Very nice!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Wow her udder looks awesome! You are right to be very happy with it! I love how her teats don't turn out at all. Very nice!


Hahaha, her teats actually do turn out a bit. They were just running into her awkwardly hunched legs so they look straighter in the pic! 🤣

But thank you!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Her udder is very, very nice!! I'm also very curious to find out how much she'll give once you can milk her out completely! I would love to see her FF udder is you can find a picture - I really like comparing udder pictures from different freshenings.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Found one! I'm pretty sure this is 12 hours full last year:


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

And for easier comparison, since we seem to be on a new page of the thread now, here’s the one I took this morning again:


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

That's some nice improvement!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

That's a big improvement! She really filled up at the top. And who knows, maybe her next freshening (or two) will bring her teats in a touch. 😀


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> That's a big improvement! She really filled up at the top. And who knows, maybe her next freshening (or two) will bring her teats in a touch. 😀


Does that happen?! That would be nice!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> Does that happen?! That would be nice!


Sometimes, yes!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow! That would be so cool.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow! Looks fantastic! I’m so used to looking at nigie udders that these mini Nubians blow me away! 
Thrilled for you!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Suki’s twin sister Mika is kidding this morning at her new home!! So far a healthy doeling and a stillborn buckling. New owner said delivery was fast and unassisted - good job Mika! Shame about the buckling though.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! That's too bad about the boy. Hopefully the girl does well.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

She looks good - healthy and normal! The new owner’s sending me vids. 😍


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Here’s a photo of the little one!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ah! Here’s an even better one.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sorry about the boy, but look at that beautiful doeling! Yay!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So cute!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

She’s adorable! I’m sorry the boy didn’t make it


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are both beautiful!
That is so great, that you get updates and pictures from the new owner. I love it!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> They are both beautiful!
> That is so great, that you get updates and pictures from the new owner. I love it!


Me too! Makes me so happy to know she’s doing well. ❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.

Sorry about the boy.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Suki’s boys are getting big!

Koh:








—-

Appa:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Look at those long legs! Such handsome hunks! 😍


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They’re looking great! 🥰


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you! I’ve been toying with the idea of letting Koh go as a buck if I find someone who wants him for breeding. He seems to have the superior confirmation of the two, and Appa is definitely better pet material, as he’s very sweet and much less pushy and climby and biting-your-hairy than Koh. 😆

But I’m waiting until he’s a bit bigger to decide. I’m very happy with Suki’s udder this year, and Murphy has excellent milk lines, so I don’t think it would be a _bad_ thing to let him breed. But I also know there are much better bucks in Texas, so... it might be better to wether him and let people find and use those better bucks.

Although TX is awfully big. Of the good Mini Nubian farms I’ve looked at, only one is close to me. So. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Personally, I offer bucks only. If they choose to wether them, thats the buyers choice. The "Perfect Goat" is in the eye of the beholder. Alot of owners offer the buck at one price. And the same buck wethered at a different price. 
I look for things in my Bucks to improve & enhance my does quality. Just offering a different viewpoint.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

So I took a milking break because we were having really cold nights and I didn’t want to go out in the early morning and milk before work if I didn’t have to. A couple of days ago, it started warming up again so I started night separation again and morning milking. I was very surprised to find one side of Suki’s udder almost completely empty Monday morning. I think someone’s figured out how to feed a baby through the fence!

So last night I put Suki in a stall where she couldn’t access the fence for the yard where the babies are.

And this morning’s milk:










Wohoo! Not only did I confirm my suspicion and rule out the possibility that one side of her udder was just suddenly going dry - she’s upped her production! I’m so happy! I’m gonna call it 3 lbs because there was a little bit left in the bottom of the pail (the cupboard right above the scale didn’t let me pour properly) and I gave a little bit to MatCat before I brought it in. ☺

So wheeee! This is after 12 hours of fill time. Looks like she’s doing about 6 lbs a day. 🎊


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Great to hear!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Got a nice photo of Suki’s udder today! She’s finally shed the winter fluff, so you can actually see it clearly now.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Love it! 

She's like, "I know I'm beautiful, but can you start milking me already?" 😄


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice 😊


----------

